# Tunnelling whilst connected to an SSH session?



## wegotoeleven (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey guys,

I've been searching for any information regarding my issue this morning, and I haven't found anything sufficient... Is there a way to setup a new tunnel whilst connected to an SSH session, rather than initiating a new SSH connection?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2010)

From ssh(1):


> The supported escapes (assuming the default `~') are:
> 
> ~C      Open command line.  Currently this allows the addition of port forwardings using the -L, -R and -D options (see above).  It also allows the cancellation of existing remote port-forwardings using -KR[bind_address:]port.  !command allows the user to execute a local command if the PermitLocalCommand option is enabled in ssh_config(5).  Basic help is available, using the -h option.



With PuTTY it's easier. Just right click on the titlebar and choose "Change settings". You can find the tunnels under Connection->SSH->Tunnels.


----------



## wegotoeleven (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank you so much! Sorry for wasting your time; I'm still learning Terminal commands, let alone figuring out how to *read* man pages  (Thank you for not flaming!!!!)


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2010)

One of the first commands you should learn is [cmd=]man man[/cmd]


----------

